

Wikipedia’s biggest scandal: Industrial-scale blackmail - mih
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/09/03/wikipedia_industrial_scale_smears_and_blackmail

======
dynomight
I usually can't stand the tone of wikipedia entries or the 'exquisite corps'
style of writing that is wordy and difficult to comprehend at times. I'm glad
to hear of Google's new seo that will bring more used and trusted content to
the fore than the obligatory wikipedia at the top.

I used to give them money (just a little) but I ceased when I felt that they
might as well have ads and the content would, to me, be no different.

I still use wikipedia but mainly for information concerning pop culture which
it's very good at.

~~~
dynomight
_corpse_ \- sorry.

